

Worlds best violinist played in the subway. How many people stopped to listen? - Sukotto
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721_pf.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 50 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1706058>

It was submitted a very, very long time ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13068>

I wouldn't say it's a regular, but it's well-known.

